# Laos insigne



## Stone (Jun 4, 2012)

Has anyone heard of or seen the ''red'' Paph. insigne from Laos. I can't find a thing on the web! But I bought a flask anyway 

Mike


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 5, 2012)

This could be it: http://www.rv-orchidworks.com/orchi...pedium-bloom/19859-paphiopedilum-insigne.html

Doesn't look much like an insigne to me.


----------



## Stone (Jun 5, 2012)

I can't load that for some reason.....


----------



## fibre (Jun 5, 2012)

TyroneGenade said:


> This could be it: http://www.rv-orchidworks.com/orchi...pedium-bloom/19859-paphiopedilum-insigne.html
> 
> Doesn't look much like an insigne to me.



these doesn't look like true insigne or even any true species ...


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah, my thoughts too but we only know the insigne from India, Bangladesh and Nepal . Laos is a long way away... Still, I doubt they are insigne (looks more like a form of gratrixianum or hybrid there-of.). The insigne at http://www.orchidspecies.com/paphinsigne.htm looks pretty un-insigne-like as well but I doubt Jay would make as big a mistake as to put the wrong photo on his site.


----------



## Rick (Jun 5, 2012)

I have this presentation by Averyanov on SE Asia slippers and it shows all kinds of crazy stuff concerning locals and forms of gratriixianum, insigne, and exul.

There's a section of the presentation that considers just about all three as clinal variants of a single species concept.

I'll review that presentation when I get a chance and see if I spot this Laotian version of insigne on it.


----------



## Stone (Jun 5, 2012)

Maybe it will end up looking like this:clap:
http://www.lusorquideas.org/site/images/paph_insigne.jpg


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 6, 2012)

Stone said:


> Maybe it will end up looking like this:clap:
> http://www.lusorquideas.org/site/images/paph_insigne.jpg



Oo! We should be so lucky.


----------



## ORG (Jun 6, 2012)

Perhaps you mean 
Paphiopedilum barbigerum var. sulivongii from Laos 

Here the link of
http://orchid.unibas.ch/phpMyHerbarium/2010362/1////img/2010362m.jpg

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## eggshells (Jun 6, 2012)

If Stone did get a paph barbigerum var sulovongii. Then colour me jealous as I have been looking and I had no such luck on finding.

Martin has a nice thread started here:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23396


----------



## Stone (Jun 6, 2012)

Those are nice! I'd be happy with any of them. I'll let you know in 4-6 years:sob:


----------

